# I Need HELP identifying this Hanging Toolbox Tank



## radbradbmx (Dec 22, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what bike this hanging toolbox tank is off, please? I searched this site and couldn't anything the same or similar.
My client says it's from a 1950-1960 Western Flyer..I'm helping him by designing a new decal and would like to see a better original than what he has on here.
Thanks!


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 22, 2020)

Much earlier than that. 1930's...maybe earlier.


----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2020)

Pull back and show a pic of the whole thing. That might help ID it but it is earlier. A pic of the rest of the bike would also help


----------



## radbradbmx (Dec 22, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for the fast replies! Here's more photos and I emailed my client to see if he can send a photo or two of the complete bike. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## RustySprockets (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks a bit like an early Elgin Cardinal, which also had an airplane theme.  I'm pretty sure Elgin is the bike...just need to find a better example of the appliqué.


----------



## radbradbmx (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok, the owner says he doesn't have a photo of the bike as it's in being repainted and says it's a 1940's style with twin upper and lower crossbars...


----------



## the tinker (Dec 22, 2020)

33-34 Hawthorne Flyer. I'm thinking the owner has heard of "western flyer," and misread the headbadge thinking that is what kind of bike it is, as the Hawthorne badge says "Flyer" on it. Could be earlier. Have your friend take a photo of the headbadge, chainring and wheels.   Post anything you have photos of. Parts get changed through the years, but the badge is probably original.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 22, 2020)

Speedway Special


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 22, 2020)

Shelby Traveler 1933-4,



 28"


----------



## radbradbmx (Dec 22, 2020)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Speedway Special
> 
> View attachment 1325187
> 
> ...



WOW! Nice! What year is this and is it your bike? I'd like to narrow down my Google search to see if I can find better images of the tool box tank..Thank you


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes it’s my bike. I believe Shelby built. Late 20’s or early 30’s.


----------



## radbradbmx (Dec 22, 2020)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Yes it’s my bike. I believe Shelby built. Late 20’s or early 30’s.



Would you mind emailing the photo of the toolbox where you can see the planes? 
bradrose@getseengraphics.com


----------



## Gordon (Dec 22, 2020)

radbradbmx said:


> Ok, the owner says he doesn't have a photo of the bike as it's in being repainted and says it's a 1940's style with twin upper and lower crossbars...



Wouldn't that describe a 5 bar?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2020)

I know exactly what that is. A Shelby "Lindy Tank". I had one.


----------



## radbradbmx (Dec 22, 2020)

bricycle said:


> I know exactly what that is. A Shelby "Lindy Tank". I had one.



Did it have the airplane tank decal?


----------

